# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Pic206 - Region 09 Overscan

## J.Edward

I seriously put too much time into this.  :Surprised: 
I just meant to do a lil bookmark and it sort of got out of control.
So, now there are two map versions and 10 bookmarks.  :Rolling Eyes: 

I actually started the map with the intention to cut it into 5 bookmarks.
Then as it progressed, I realized I wanted to make a real map out of it.
The name is a funny twist that Chashio suggested.
The scan was pic206 and I had no name yet for this region, as I normally do.
She thought pic206 sounded like some alien species doing a fly-over just recording world data on some off-world survey.
So I went with the name under the thought that this was just a snapshot form a global survey probe... 
one with nice hand rendering techniques.  :Razz:  Cus.. aliens can do all sorts of cool stuff, right? 

I was initially happy with this.. then not so much.. then back again. I'm like that.
I did the monochrome version as that was my original intent, but after having done the color version.
Anyways... here's the pencil drawing, then the color version and its bookmarks, and then the monochrome and its bookmarks.





 >  >  >  > 



 >  >  >  > 

[wipes sweat from brow] ok. done. Enjoy  :Wink:

----------


## Abu Lafia

You're insane John!  :Very Happy:  What a gift. Thank you so much for sharing, these are just wonderful!

----------


## Mouse

Fantabulous!  They are totally gorgeous  :Very Happy: 

Thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## Josiah VE

Wow John... This is... Maybe a little overboard.  :Very Happy: 
So incredible, absolutely beautiful. 
How do you do the forest? It's quite wonderful!

----------


## Voolf

Nice surprise J.E. A full set from beautiful map. I like the story with the name  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

> You're insane John!  What a gift. Thank you so much for sharing, these are just wonderful!


Hehe, I am, I am.  :Exclamation: 
Thanks Abu  :Smile: 



> Fantabulous!  They are totally gorgeous 
> 
> Thank you


Thank t=you Mouse and you're welcome.
These were totally 'for the Guild' when i decided to make them.
I'm totally loving all these great bookmarks that are being done by the Guild. 



> Wow John... This is... Maybe a little overboard. 
> So incredible, absolutely beautiful. 
> How do you do the forest? It's quite wonderful!


Thanks Josiah.  :Smile: 
To do the forests, I used a new brush I made.
It isn't a very complex brush and the technique is mostly hand work, and a bit less brush.
I also used two colors of yellowy-green [more yellow] and occasionally used multiply on the brush setting to get some darker areas.
The brush was a simple round brush set to hard....
I turned on shape dynamics, scattering, transfer, noise, and wet edges.
But, I still did a lot of specific hand dotting of stuff, so the brush was maybe a bit less effective.

----------


## J.Edward

> Nice surprise J.E. A full set from beautiful map. I like the story with the name


Thanks Voolf  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

By Crom ! When you go at it you do not kid ! Thanks because of the awesome pieces of art and for the opportunity to study and try to crack the enigma that you are  :Wink: 

EDIT : and I cannot let this thread un-repped so I'll come back when I recharge  :Smile:

----------


## kacey

These look great! It's a mystery how you're able to crank out maps so fast, I don't know how you do it.

----------


## tilt

do you even sleep John - another beautiful work(s)  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Dang, man.  You definitely do not f*** around, do you?   :Very Happy:   GREAT work.

----------


## Chashio

Haha!  :Very Happy: 
That is fabulous!
I love both versions. [and the other map  :Razz:  you should finish that one too]

You are absolutely ridiculous and draw amazing maps.

----------


## J.Edward

> By Crom ! When you go at it you do not kid ! Thanks because of the awesome pieces of art and for the opportunity to study and try to crack the enigma that you are 
> 
> EDIT : and I cannot let this thread un-repped so I'll come back when I recharge


Hehe, I like that " By Crom! indeed  :Wink: 
No worries.



> These look great! It's a mystery how you're able to crank out maps so fast, I don't know how you do it.


Thanks Kacey.  :Smile:  I spend way too much time making maps... that's mostly how it works.



> do you even sleep John - another beautiful work(s)


Thanks Tilt  :Smile: 
Until recently, no. I never did.  :Razz: 
I kid, I kid. Sort of....



> Dang, man.  You definitely do not f*** around, do you?  GREAT work.


Hehe, not often, no.  :Razz:  I should more though.



> That is fabulous!
> I love both versions. [and the other map - you should finish that one too]
> 
> You are absolutely ridiculous and draw amazing maps.


Thank you Chashio  :Very Happy: 
I am, indeed, ridiculous.  :Wink: 

And just to show how ridiculous....
I redid the map in a new style I had been working on for a totally different futuristic map.
Since it was to be some sort of survey probe thingie...
I tried to make some sort of futuristic type look. Sort of works, sort of doesn't.. but the colors are nice.



no hex grid on the bookmarks though. sorry.

 >  >  >  >

----------


## Mouse

Arrr.  Them's be um fer yer darker tales  :Razz: 

I like them even better  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chashio

Beautiful! That color scheme and all really works well.  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Really works as it serves it's purpose : really looks like the screen of a space ship. Not so much because of the huge contrast between the coastline and the rest and the too low contrast of the mountains compared to the rest.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By J.Edward*
> ok. done. Enjoy


Oh man! I'm more than enjoying... I'm just cleaning my keyboard after I drooled on it  :Surprised: !
I love all the versions, for different reasons  :Smile: .

And how in hell are we going to choose one of those fantastic bookmark over an other  :Razz: ?!

----------


## ChickPea

Haha, you don't mess around!  :Very Happy: 

Excellent work and some beautiful bookmarks. Not able to rep you unfortunately.  :Frown:

----------


## Josiah VE

Wow John. This is so wonderfully outlandish. It definitely has more of a futuristic style compared to the other ones.

----------


## Abu Lafia

Feels like christmas and eastern together... John is posting a futuristic map! Yay!  :Very Happy:  Awesome colour scheme. Works very well in my view. The "imagine better worlds" on the 4th bookmark transports more a "drop nuclear bombs here" feeling though... XD

----------


## damonjynx

Bugger me! They are AMAZING! I like them all but the night-blue version…I can't think of anything else to say that hasn't already been said. Simply brilliant.

----------


## J.Edward

> Arrr.  Them's be um fer yer darker tales 
> I like them even better


Hehe  :Very Happy:  Yes, dark can be fun. I love the blue.



> Beautiful! That color scheme and all really works well.


Thank you Chashio  :Smile: 



> Really works as it serves it's purpose : really looks like the screen of a space ship. Not so much because of the huge contrast between the coastline and the rest and the too low contrast of the mountains compared to the rest.


Thanks Thomas  :Smile: 



> Oh man! I'm more than enjoying... I'm just cleaning my keyboard after I drooled on it !
> I love all the versions, for different reasons.
> 
> And how in hell are we going to choose one of those fantastic bookmark over an other ?!


Hehe, well, don't choose  :Razz:  Just use them all.. 
Thanks Ilanthar  :Smile: 



> Haha, you don't mess around! 
> 
> Excellent work and some beautiful bookmarks. Not able to rep you unfortunately.


Thanks for getting this all started CP  :Very Happy:  We've got so much crazy cool stuff being posted.



> Wow John. This is so wonderfully outlandish. It definitely has more of a futuristic style compared to the other ones.


Thanks Josiah.  :Smile:  I have some other futuristic/modern-ish maps in the works.



> Feels like christmas and eastern together... John is posting a futuristic map! Yay!  Awesome colour scheme. Works very well in my view. The "imagine better worlds" on the 4th bookmark transports more a "drop nuclear bombs here" feeling though... XD


Hahaha Yes! Nukes bookmark as soon as possible  :Razz: 



> Bugger me! They are AMAZING! I like them all but the night-blue version…I can't think of anything else to say that hasn't already been said. Simply brilliant.


Thanks Damon  :Very Happy:

----------


## Greg

Blooming heck, John! I thought I'd casually check in on some of the bookmarks, only to be facing several fully blown maps and entire collection of them!  :Very Happy: 

Really lovely line art and colours as usual, and, though they are all great, I think the first colour one is my favourite!

----------


## Mouse

I have a feeling that when I get access to a working printer my bookcase is going to bristle with so many bookmarks as to resemble a hedgehog - a great many of them John's!

----------


## Chashio

> I have a feeling that when I get access to a working printer my bookcase is going to bristle with so many bookmarks as to resemble a hedgehog - a great many of them John's!


Hahaha  :Very Happy:   that picture could do with an illustration.

----------

